

Ask HN: What words/phrases/concepts do you see in most Hacker News threads? - jfc

What words, phrases, or concepts appear in virtually every Hacker News thread?
======
jfc
I'll start with this:

The word "orthogonal". I see it in numerous comments, especially the longer
ones.

------
jentulman
strawman disruption '...becoming reddit...'

